
Star Maker - hhs
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Maker
======
julius_set
I’m happy to this posted on Hacker News. This book is one of my favorite books
and ahead of its time.

The idea that stars could be living entities, that the universe itself could
be a fully conscious living entity, and that the creation of the universe
might be... (well I won’t spoil it for you!).

Please read this if you get a chance to!

